# HELP! Pup ate power cord!



## Oaklys Dad

If you had caught it earlier I would have suggested feeding her a couple of pieces of white bread to help it through her system but now about all you can do it watch her closely for any change in activity level or eating habits. You should probably take her out on leash to poop so you can see if she is straining too much. Fingers crossed for Layla but I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## cinnamonteal

Yikes! I'm glad she didn't get electrocuted! Honestly, I would put a call in to the vet. I can't imagine that all those little bits of wire could be good for her insides.


----------



## laylasparents

We are going to call in the morning. Everything is closed except the emergency vet which will cost a boat load and she is regularly pooping and eating.


----------



## Rogans Mom

I hope she can pass it all and won't need any surgery. Fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## Farbauti

Hope everything passes ok. A few months ago Loki ate some ethernet cables from under my bed. I took him to the vet for xrays, and the vet told me just to let it pass and he gave me some pills for Loki to take for a few days since it was scratching the lining of his stomach and intestine. I felt a lot better knowing it wasn't going to get stuck and need any surgery. They can get into things so easily under the bed! Hope she is feeling better fast!


----------



## zippybossrock

Oh Layla....you've been busy!!!!! Hope everything goes well!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I pray that she poops everything out but be very careful when pulling on it. In the morning, I would get a vet appt asap just to make sure she is ok. Those pups can get into so much, might be time for a crate. I woke up one morning to Bama chewing on my glasses and one morning to a Bama chewing a big spot off of my bed frame. He had to learn to love the crate again till he got older.


----------



## laylasparents

Thanks everyone!

She is normally in the crate but we started letting her sleep outside because we thought she was just sleeping...I always wake up multiple times throughout the night and she was always passed out so I am guessing she did it while we were awake. No more under the bed from Miss Layla.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Oh Layla, you sound just like Chloe, she did this a few weeks back.

She went back to the crate until I secured every power cord in the house.

Now she is free again, so far so good!

Hope fully Layla will pass it all with no problems!


----------



## cprcheetah

Oh goodness. One thing you do have to be concerned about is one of the cord pieces getting stuck then the intestines will bunch up around it and can cause MAJOR problems. I wooould definitely have her checked out by a vet just in case as you don't know for sure how much of it she has passed, and how much is still in her.


----------



## Blaireli

I would just watch her carefully tonight, but I would definitely call the vet first thing in the morning. The bad thing that I've seen is if she possibly got a long piece and one end gets caught on something in the stomach and the other is trying to be pulled through the intestine, it can act like a saw. Very scary! Definitely take her in the morning and see if they can't give her something to coat her belly and intestines to help get this cleared out. Lots of good thoughts, prayers, and hugs for you and Miss Layla!


----------



## daddysgirl

laylasparents said:


> Hi!
> 
> Layla was pooping earlier and some got stuck. I went to gently help ease it out and she yelped so I put her in a bath and made her sit in the water for about 10 minutes. She went outside and passed a little bit of what looked like a power cord...so I ran upstairs and found that at night when we thought she was under the bed chewing her bone like she always does, she had actually been eating 2-4 feet of power cord to our bedside lamp.
> 
> She just passed another inch or so about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Any recommendations other than just wait it out, watch eating/pooping patterns? Any way to help her pass this (she must have chewed it to bits)
> 
> Thanks!


I would call your Vet . the thing that scared me was you tried to help her out and she yelped. hope your sweet Layla feels better soon.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Oh goodness!! That sweet, beautiful little girl!! :no: I would also have her checked out by your Vet, just to be sure there isn't anything being hung up on her insides. Especially, since you really don't know just how much she actually has in her from the cord. Please keep us updated, it is really SCARY. I have been through this with my Lexi, and they can get hold of things they shouldn't have, just SOOOO Quick! Praying for the best for your little girl!:smooch:


----------



## laylasparents

I got a hold of the vet and they want me to bring her in asap for xrays. Let the vet bills begin


----------



## paula bedard

I hope the xrays show an 'all clear'.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

Best wishes for your baby girl. If it ain't one thing .....it's another.:uhoh:


----------



## laylasparents

Well the vet says there is a 1 inch piece in there but she got the all clear! Just a diet of rice, ground beef and dog food until she passes it! Thank God!


----------



## cinnamonteal

laylasparents said:


> Well the vet says there is a 1 inch piece in there but she got the all clear! Just a diet of rice, ground beef and dog food until she passes it! Thank God!


Yay! So glad to hear it!


----------



## Karen519

*So glad to hear*

So glad to hear she got the all clear, but keep a VERY CLOSE watch on her.
How tragic that could have been


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

When Dakota was young, he sat at the hose reel out back and ate hose. And ate hose. And ate hose. It was his own, personal never-ending licorice stick.

We figure he ate about 4 feet of it.

I found out because his tummy was upset (no kidding), and he wouldn't eat. The x-ray was quite interesting.

He did eventually pass it all, but he was a very sick guy for a week or so.

Did it teach him a lesson? Hail no. He had many other eating adventures throughout his life.

I did have to remove the hose reel though.


----------



## olik

Dear Layla,if you trying to tell your mom that she need a new lamp please do it other way,like pooling lamp of the table,caring around like a bone.Please no more cord eating.You scare everyone like that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It's sometimes hard to tell how big something is on an x-ray. I remember what I saw in Tucker's stomach as huge until I was reminded it was magnified! I'm glad not much is left. This could have been a much more serious problem. My Tucker ate a 36 inch webbed leather belt once. I remember watching and waiting...


----------



## Dreammom

Oh my, it looks like our Layla's have been busy LOL. I am glad everything turned out ok for you both.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## BeauShel

That is good that it is alittle left and she should be ok. I had a golde one time that ate the power wire from the house to the air conditioner unit. The maintinence man couldnt believe that she was still alive. Found out when I came home and hubby was in the work shed working and the dogs were in the yard playing. The house was about 90 degrees and it was the middle of summer. Hubby didnt notice her chewing on it.


----------

